# Tokoroa - what's it like?



## JessicaMay

Hi all, we're thinking of buying a house in tokoroa, but as we haven't been there before we're hoping someone will be able to tell us what it's like and if there are any streets we should avoid etc.

Thank you in advance


----------



## topcat83

JessicaMay said:


> Hi all, we're thinking of buying a house in tokoroa, but as we haven't been there before we're hoping someone will be able to tell us what it's like and if there are any streets we should avoid etc.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Hi there. This may be a silly question, but have you been to Tokoroa? It is not large!! See http://www.wises.co.nz/l/tokoroa/

Is there a specific reason for buying in Tokoroa? Rotorua is pretty close, and has better facilities.

I'd recommend that before buying there, you rent for 6 months and suss the place out - including house prices. My guess is that generally prices will be low - so you don't want to pay OTT compared to the surrounding area.


----------



## jsharbuck

Hi we just bought a house in Tokoroa in September after renting in Rotorua for a year.


----------



## jsharbuck

There are pluses and negatives like anywhere.

The home prices are very reasonable. We bought a house for 215 K in a nice neighborhood. Rotorua is quite overpriced with prices on par with what you would pay in Tauranga. Rotorua is a tourist town. A town that is seeing problems with its economic development, infrastructure and employment opportunities. ( all areas of concern to the Chamber of Commerce and Grow Rotorua, not just my opinion.)

Tokoroa is ideal for us because my husband works at the paper mill. It is a 10 min commute versus 45 to Rotorua. I like that the location puts us within easy drive distance to Hamilton, Tauranga, Cambridge or Taupo which opens up both shopping and recreational opportunities for us. 

It is a small town but Rotorua was not that great. There is a lot to do here if you are willing to look. We have cafes, Countdown, New World, a small warehouse store and electronics. Higher end home inventories can be slim but there. A home in town can run 170 to 240. A lifestyle with a good bit of land 350. There are also a few developments springing up right outside of town.

Let me know if you have any questions. I would be more than happy to show you around. Just PM me if you like.


Ricci


----------



## Trishy

I would highly advise not moving to Tokoroa. There is not a lot happening there apart from a lot of crime. Although there is crime everywhere in the world Tokoroa has a high rate of Crime. There are not a lot of jobs in tokoroa and most people who live there travel to jobs!


----------



## jsharbuck

Trishy. I too heard quite a bit of negatives about Tokoroa. Many people who work at the Paper Mill are actually moving to instead of commuting every day. I know of at least 5 engineers and other professionals who have moved here from other towns.

I agree that here are far better places to live if you are seeking work. But if you are at the mill, there are still great neighborhoods and lifestyle options. Also ****ruru is an option.


----------

